# Buying corn to freeze



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

My great grandma used to grow and freeze sweetcorn, it was by far the best corn I have eaten. She passed on several years ago when I was just starting to can and preserve for myself, i miss that corn and do not like store corn. Sorry for the story.

Anyway I do not have enoug garden space to plant corn but someone locally has it for 2.50 a dozen or 2.25 a dz for more than five, I am thinking about buying some to cut off the cob and freeze. How much frozen corn should I expect per dozen?

Great Grandmas corn seemed like it was just the tips of the kernels and not the whole kernel like store corn, did that have something to do with it tasting so much better? Is that whats called creamed corn? Only being 20 at the time of her death and never having a close relationship with that side of the family I now feel bad for eating the corn that she gave to my mother and not appreciating how much work went into growing and freezing it. I bet there is enough food in her basement to feed a family for 10 years


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

The tips is probably because she used a flat blade to cut the corn off the cob. You end up getting some whole kernels, and some cut in half. I've done this a few years myself, probably got a little more than a pound per dozen? I got a tool especially for cutting off the kernels, but I've not tested it out yet, corn is not in season here yet.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

How much you get per ear will vary depending on the size of the ear and the maturity. It will range between 7 to 10 ears per pint of creamed corn. We use a corn cutter to cut the tips off and cream the corn. This is the one we use and you can adjust it to do all creamed, just tips and cream or whole kernel. Amazon.com: Lee Mfg Adj Wd Corn Cutter 101-P Slicers Cutters & Graters Kitchen: Home & Kitchen. We shuck, silk and then wash our ears, cut them off and then blanch in the microwave until the color turns bright yellow and its hot throughout. Then I cool with a bit of ice and put in pint or quart freezer boxes.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

If you do buy sweet corn, be sure to buy it the day it's picked and get it worked up as quickly as possible. Sweet corn can deteriorate in flavor, etc., very quickly, especially in the heat like a lot of the country is seeing now. Personally, I would never buy sweet corn that wasn't picked the same day I buy it.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I used a corn cutter and then scrapped the cob for bits and milk that made it sweeter


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, last year I bought seven dozen at end of the day at the amish farmers market. My girlfriend blanched it, cut it all off the cob and froze it. We tried eating some a few month later and it was hard, I mean no matter how ong we cooked the frozen corn it was crunchy


----------

